# pet slings..... do you like them?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How many of you use pet slings?
Do your fluffs like them?
Do you like them?

Maddie weighs 4lbs, I would like to find something 
To carry her in. I have 2 hot dog bags and a couple purse carriers
but I really like the idea of a sling, they look comfortable for a fluff
So I need your thoughts on them, maybe a picture of what you are using
Thanks in advance


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm anxious to hear peoples feed back too. My hubby keeps saying that I need one for Dewey. Being such a demanding fluff, I always have him in my arms while doing chores. A sling would give me two hands free. I don't know if he!'s too big, at 6 1/2 #s.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried but Boo is just a wiggle worm that I am afraid he will jump out of it. I bought it for Christmas last year since we were going to be around a lot of people. Maybe because Boo is also on the larger size at 8 lbs or I just don't have the right one.


----------



## rmh2009 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got one for RJ, but unfortunately he jumps out of it even with the safety clip on.

I really like the idea of the sling carrier so I think i might try to find one that fits more snug around him so that he doesn't feel the need to jump out of it.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the sling. As a matter of fact, the talented Pat (Sassy's Mom) had made one from a pair of jeans. I loved it so much that I attempted to make one.




















I also lined it with flannel quilt and added a tether to assure she can't fall out. McC loves it. I am making a couple more soon. I used a pair of size 12 jeans, but it is a tad big for McC so next one I am trying with a size 10. I had ordered so many slings in the past and always end up sending them back. I am hoping to get a tad bit more creative with the next one.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

rmh2009 said:


> I got one for RJ, but unfortunately he jumps out of it even with the safety clip on.
> 
> I really like the idea of the sling carrier so I think i might try to find one that fits more snug around him so that he doesn't feel the need to jump out of it.


That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chardy said:


> I love the sling. As a matter of fact, the talented Pat (Sassy's Mom) had made one from a pair of jeans. I loved it so much that I attempted to make one.
> View attachment 207617
> View attachment 207625
> View attachment 207633
> ...


That's awesome Carol. Maybe something like that would work, it seems more supportive. Susan Lanci has some that I think would be ok.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, I wonder if you start her off using it as a puppy than they get use to it? I wished I had tried that.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

We love our Fundle. Gustave & Mieka both enjoy the chin rest and it's easy enough to carry. I reviewed it on an old thread here -

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123261


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> We love our Fundle. Gustave & Mieka both enjoy the chin rest and it's easy enough to carry. I reviewed it on an old thread here -
> 
> Loving my Fundle (product review) - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums


I have the fundle too.. I have two complaints about it... I have a harder time getting McC in and out of it, and the one I have (not the mesh one) she gets very warm in it. But other than those two complaints it is a wonderful product.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use the Susan Lanci Sling for Secret. Because she's so tiny, it seems to work well, and she feels secure in it. I've never tried it with a puppy or very young fluff. Secret was 8 when I got her and started using the sling.

_Paula -- if you want, I can send you one of my slings to try with her and you can see if it works for her. I did this for Sue (snowbody) to try with Tyler. I actually sent her 3 different ones because she was concerned about the length as Sue is very tiny herself. Let me know if you want to try this and I will get it to you when Maddie gets there._


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use the Susan Lanci cuddle carrier and Emma loves it!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been using my Outward Hound sling that I bought at Nationals one year. Emma and Truff both love riding in it (although it really only fits one comfortably) and Frank hates it. He just gets this look on his face like "I'm being tortured here! Help me!"


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have three slings and the Fundle (regular size) is my favorite, I love the pockets and cushion on my shoulders, plus chin rest is great as they like to mind whats going on. Elena at 5+lb fits well as does Ben at 7.5lb, they both love it. It is warm for summer time but they sell a mesh version. I'll take a picture with Elena on it when she wake up from morning nap.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I use a sling and we love it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a mesh Susan Lanci sling and it's not very deep and when I put Kelly in it it looks like she could fall out of it very easily since it's so shallow and I know that Kelly isn't too big for it since she's only a tad over 4lbs. I also have an Outward Hound that I bought at Nationals in Orlando...it's ok...Kelly managed to get out of it possibly it's another sling that doesn't seem very deep. I keep looking at the Susan Lanci Cuddle carrier as it seems deeper then the mesh sport sling and the Outward Hound slings.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I never thought about one until we had Daisy, our mill rescue. she was so scared of everything.So I made a sling and cuddled her in it, she felt secure, ,it was a good way for her to feel close and safe..She got used to new noises and smells and being close to humans.. It made doing chores and caring for Daisy easy too.. I made my own, you can find patterns for pet or baby slings on the internet and Pinterest. I made it deeper than ones I saw commericaly so Daisy wouldn't fall out or try to jump out...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I do like the idea of a deep sling, Lynn I'll take you up on that:wub: thank you


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

My experience with the deeper slings is that they are not comfortable for the smaller dog to try and look out and get comfortable. My two would try to stand because it was too deep and they were lost in it, and it just would not work. My two are very nosey and in sling does not mean lay down and sleep. Most of them have the tether so you don't have to worry. I don't have the Susan Lanci one but it would be an option for me if I didn't make one.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wish I could find a better picture, but here are two of sort of the same pic to get the idea. I love the Susan Lanci slings for Ava and Mona Lisa - both almost 4 lbs...








And this one is the most comfortable one of all, but Ava kind of disappears in it. This one is better for a 6 - 7 lb pup.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, Pat! You are the queen of doggie carriers!  I got the SL sling after trying yours in NYC earlier this year and Emma and I love it!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Great pictures, Pat! You are the queen of doggie carriers!  I got the SL sling after trying yours in NYC earlier this year and Emma and I love it!


Nida, Would you be able to fit two Emma's in one of SL's sling?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Nida, Would you be able to fit two Emma's in one of SL's sling?


Yes, I think you probably could fit both McC and Bimmer in there, Carol. I usually put a blanket in there with Emma to keep her nice and snug so the sling is pretty roomy.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Yes, I think you probably could fit both McC and Bimmer in there, Carol. I usually put a blanket in there with Emma to keep her nice and snug so the sling is pretty roomy.


Thanks Nida! I think I am going to order one!!!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, I was wondering how comfortable a sling would be for two dogs? Jonas is about 10 lbs, 9 1/2 inches tall and 9 3/4 in. long. Ruby will be about 4 to 5 lbs when grown I believe, she is 2 lbs now. I noticed that everyone seems to like the fundle. I am wondering if its bottom folds in around them or does it give a solid place for them to lay down. Am also wondering if it they can stay in it if it is set on the floor?
Thanks


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

djackson59 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering how comfortable a sling would be for two dogs? Jonas is about 10 lbs, 9 1/2 inches tall and 9 3/4 in. long. Ruby will be about 4 to 5 lbs when grown I believe, she is 2 lbs now. I noticed that everyone seems to like the fundle. I am wondering if its bottom folds in around them or does it give a solid place for them to lay down. Am also wondering if it they can stay in it if it is set on the floor?
> Thanks


The fundle is is shaped like a half moon sort of...and no you can't put them on the floor it would tip over I would think. As for how comfortable a sling would be for two dogs... I just ordered one and will let you know! I am going to try and put both of them in the Susan Lanci cuddle sling. Mine are both a little over 4 lbs each.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks, I look forward to hearing how you like yours.


----------

